# A Pseudonymous Compositional Project:



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I wrote a long biography for a fictional composer in the "Make up your own composer/era/style/etc..." thread and I decided to compose music for it. Note that it's not 100% serious though.

Ladies and gentlemen, meet *Aboiye Abu*(1895 - 1962)

An excerpt of Lyapunov Stability: Sinfonia no#1:





Dreams Of Starry Nights:





:tiphat:


----------

